# Kaufempfehlung für sparsame CPU & Board gesucht

## Jimini

Aloha.

Da ich in absehbarer Zeit mein Atom-System mitsamt dem RAID1 in Rente schicken werde, möchte ich mich schonmal nach Ersatz umsehen. Ergo suche ich eine sparsame CPU und ein sparsames Board. Das Board sollte mindestens 6 SATA-Ports und wenn möglich ECC-Support bieten, GBit-LAN onboard wäre toll, dürfte heutzutage in dem Bereich aber ohnehin Usus sein. 

Die Kiste wird ohne jegliche Peripherie in einer Ecke stehen, also gilt die Devise "je weniger Schnickschnack, desto besser". Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen schon einige Stunden umgesehen, aber da ich wenig bzw. keine Ahnung habe, welche CPUs im Bereich "Lowcost & Low Performance" zu empfehlen sind, bin ich bisher nur bei Sempron und Celeron angelangt - allerdings scheinen nicht viele Intel-Boards ECC-Support zu bieten. 

Für Empfehlungen und Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.

MfG Jimini

----------

## jodel

In der aktuellen ct ist ein Bauvorlschlag für einen kleinen sparsamen Homeserver drin. Die verbauen folgendes:

Athlon II X2 250    57 Euro

Asus M4A78LT-M    58 Euro

Das Board hat 6 SATA Ports und scheinbar auch ECC.

----------

## Jimini

Hehe ja, den Artikel habe ich auch gelesen. Die Kombination sieht schon gut aus, ich weiß nur nicht, obs da nicht noch ne Nummer kleiner geht bzw. Ob ich nicht mit einem Sempron auf einen geringeren Stromverbrauch komme - oder ob ich den Athlon so weit untervolten / underclocken kann, dass der noch weniger zieht. 

In dem Artikel wird bemängelt, dass der Atom zu schwachbrüstig ist (für ein RAID5 trifft das wahrscheinlich zu), aber da ich ohnehin Schnickschnack wie grafische Oberfläche, Virtualisierung etc nicht brauche, weiß ich halt nicht, ob eins der vorgeschlagenen Systeme übers Ziel hinaus schießt - mehr Leistung geht ja meist mit einem höheren Verbrauch einher. 

Letztendlich brauche ich nur einen Atom-Ersatz, der es schafft, GBit-LAN auszulasten.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

So, ich habe heute morgen mal ausgiebig Testergebnisse ergoogelt und mich durch diverse Foren gelesen, das Ergebnis ist AsRock A785GXH sowie ein Athlon II X2 235e. Dazu dann ein schmales bequiet!-Netzteil (300 Watt sollten wohl ausreichen) sowie 1 oder 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher und natürlich ein paar Festplatten. Das Board unterstützt kein ECC, aber davon bin ich jetzt ohnehin weggekommen - so irre wichtig sollte das nicht sein für einen Rechner, der primär dazu da sein wird, Daten zu horten.

Nachtrag: die CPU werde ich natürlich noch ein gutes Stück untertakten - 2x 2,7 GHz werde ich absolut nicht brauchen.

MfG Jimini

----------

## franzf

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Nachtrag: die CPU werde ich natürlich noch ein gutes Stück untertakten - 2x 2,7 GHz werde ich absolut nicht brauchen.

 

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit einen Athlonx X3 435 verbaut, und der taktet selber auf 800MHz runter, wenn nix los ist. PowerNow + cpufrequtils + ondemand, und die volle Leistung wird so gut wie nie abgerufen (wenn man nicht gerade kompiliert). Der Rechner zieht im idle etwas mehr als 60W. Auch dort steckt ein 300W beQuiet drin.

----------

## Jimini

Das liest man natürlich gerne :)

Ich würde mit der Kombination CPU+Board+RAM+Netzteil gerne deutlich unter 60W kommen (langfristig werden in dem Rechner 5 HDDs und eine SSD landen) - mit einem niedrigeren Maximaltakt sowie einem niedrigeren VCore sollte ich da noch was machen können, denke ich.

Darf ich fragen, was du noch für Komponenten verbaut hast?

MfG Jimini

----------

## schachti

Durch Undervolting könntest Du noch ein paar Watt einsparen - allerdings riskiert man dadurch, dass das System potentiell instabil wird (--> Testaufwand).

----------

## Jimini

Jau, das versteht sich natürlich von selbst - ich würde natürlich nicht im "Produktivbetrieb" an der Spannung rumspielen. Da ich mich zu Sockel-A-Zeiten das letzte Mal ausgiebig mit den Spannungs-, Multiplikator- und FSB-Optionen im BIOS beschäftigt habe, muss ich mich da ohnehin dann mal neu "einlesen".

MfG Jimini

----------

## franzf

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Darf ich fragen, was du noch für Komponenten verbaut hast?

 

Klar doch.

4GB RAM, ein DVD-Laufwerk, 2 Festplatten und eine nvidia-Grafikkarte. Letztere kannst du dir bei nem Server schenken, die zieht im Idle ja auch noch einiges.

Ich bin mir aber grad nimmer sicher, ob bei den 60W-idle nicht auch der Monitor dabei war! Ich werde nochmal messen, wenn ich ran komm (ist nicht mein Rechner)  :Smile: 

Das ist ja ein Dreikern, deiner wird ein Zweikern werden, heißt nochmal ein Stück weniger Verbrauch. 1-2GB RAM brauchen auch weniger als 4GB.

----------

## jodel

mein Core i5-650 verbraucht knapp 30W im idle. Nutze die interne intel GPU und hab nur eine SSD als Festplatte. Mainboard MSI H55M E33.

Der Core i3-530 wäre ähnlich sparsam und noch günstiger. Intel hat z.Z. deutlich die Nase vorn was Performance und Sparsamkeit angeht. Dafür halt teurer.

----------

## Jimini

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 4GB RAM, ein DVD-Laufwerk, 2 Festplatten und eine nvidia-Grafikkarte. Letztere kannst du dir bei nem Server schenken, die zieht im Idle ja auch noch einiges.
> 
> Ich bin mir aber grad nimmer sicher, ob bei den 60W-idle nicht auch der Monitor dabei war! Ich werde nochmal messen, wenn ich ran komm (ist nicht mein Rechner) :)
> 
> Das ist ja ein Dreikern, deiner wird ein Zweikern werden, heißt nochmal ein Stück weniger Verbrauch. 1-2GB RAM brauchen auch weniger als 4GB.

 

Mit Monitor wärs schon krass - ich habe bei meinem 22-Zöller gestern 45 Watt gemessen - so viel sollte der Fileserver dann idealerweise komplett ziehen ;)

Mein Rechner (i5-750, 2x2 GB RAM, Geforce GT 240, HDD) zieht laut der gestrigen Messung knapp 60 Watt im Leerlauf (~135 W unter Volllast), da sollte ich mit dem Fileserver lockerst drunter bleiben.

 *jodel wrote:*   

> mein Core i5-650 verbraucht knapp 30W im idle. Nutze die interne intel GPU und hab nur eine SSD als Festplatte. Mainboard MSI H55M E33.
> 
> Der Core i3-530 wäre ähnlich sparsam und noch günstiger. Intel hat z.Z. deutlich die Nase vorn was Performance und Sparsamkeit angeht. Dafür halt teurer.

 

Klar, mich hats die Tage auch gejuckt, mich einfach für nen Core i5-350 zu entscheiden - aber 50 € mehr für eine CPU ausgeben, dass man dann ein paar Watt spart, war mir dann doch zu weird ;)

Wenn man sich ausrechnet, dass 10 W bei 24/7-Betrieb aufs Jahr nur rund 20 € ausmachen, lohnt sich die Investition in teurere Komponenten, die dafür ein bisschen sparsamer sind, leider nicht mehr. 

Mir ist das vor einem halben Jahr besonders deutlich geworden - ich habe endlich mal ALLE Geräte durchgemessen, die merklich Strom fressen. Die 6 Rechner (davon 2 im Dauerbetrieb) machten dabei kaum was aus, umso überraschender waren der Verstärker der Stereoanlage (40 Watt, wenn nur eingeschaltet, aber ohne Wiedergabe) und der alte Kühlschrank, der teilweise 80 Watt zog. Dennoch fragten die meisten, wenn sie in die Wohnung kamen, was ich für ne Stromrechnung habe, weil sie als erstes de Rechner sahen.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Erdie

60W im Dauerbetrieb würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht antun wollen. Rechne mal aus, was das im Jahr kostet ..

----------

## disi

Gibt es keine P4 oder Celeron mehr? Ich habe so einen Zuhause laufen (Alter Dell GX280), der lauft fast immer auf 325MHz ab rumtackern als Firewall, Router, NFS etc. Nur beim Compilieren geht der auf seine 2.7GHz.

----------

## Jimini

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 60W im Dauerbetrieb würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht antun wollen. Rechne mal aus, was das im Jahr kostet ..

 

Ich habs gerade mal hochgerechnet (60W * 24h * 365d => 525,6 kWh pro Jahr, bei 0,25 € ein Gesamtbetrag von 131,4 €), das hält sich noch in Grenzen. 50 Cent pro Tag sind für mich ziemlich tragbar. Oder hab ich mich grundlegend vertan?

 *disi wrote:*   

> Gibt es keine P4 oder Celeron mehr? Ich habe so einen Zuhause laufen (Alter Dell GX280), der lauft fast immer auf 325MHz ab rumtackern als Firewall, Router, NFS etc. Nur beim Compilieren geht der auf seine 2.7GHz.

 

Ein Celeron hatte mich zuerst auch interessiert, aber die neueren Modelle (Allendale und Wolfdale) haben eine höhere TDP als der von mir ausgesuchte Athlon. Klar, sowas sind nur Durchschnittswerte, aber ich habe in mehreren Foren gelesen, dass der Athlon II X2 235e im idle-Betrieb _weit_ unter den angegebenen 45 Watt sein soll. 

Die Pentiums sind meines Wissens in Sachen "Stromsparmechanismen" nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei, sie wurden vor ein paar Jahren ja durch die Core-Modelle abgelöst.

MfG Jimini

----------

## bbgermany

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Ein Celeron hatte mich zuerst auch interessiert, aber die neueren Modelle (Allendale und Wolfdale) haben eine höhere TDP als der von mir ausgesuchte Athlon. Klar, sowas sind nur Durchschnittswerte, aber ich habe in mehreren Foren gelesen, dass der Athlon II X2 235e im idle-Betrieb _weit_ unter den angegebenen 45 Watt sein soll. 
> 
> Die Pentiums sind meines Wissens in Sachen "Stromsparmechanismen" nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei, sie wurden vor ein paar Jahren ja durch die Core-Modelle abgelöst.
> 
> MfG Jimini

 

Bitte vorsicht mit dem TDP Werten. Diese geben nicht an wieviel verbraucht wird, sondern was im K-Fall die maximale Verlustleistung durch Wärme ist. Daraufhin sollte die Kühlung ausgelegt sein. Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_Design_Power

Ich hab mal nach der Diskussion meinen Atom in Rente geschickt und meinen alten Athlon X2 BE-2300 wieder hervorgeholt. Mit einen Abit AN-M2 (nforce 630a), einer Samsung SSD 64GB und 4GB RAM hat das System eine momentane Leistungsaufnahme von 27-33W (lt. Messgerät). Wenn irgendwann die Storageplatten noch hinzukommen wird das bestimmt noch etwas mehr. Der Atom hat vorher mit git 38W zu Buche geschlagen.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Gibt es keine P4 oder Celeron mehr? Ich habe so einen Zuhause laufen (Alter Dell GX280), der lauft fast immer auf 325MHz ab rumtackern als Firewall, Router, NFS etc. Nur beim Compilieren geht der auf seine 2.7GHz.

 

Ist da ein P4 oder ein Xeon auf P4 Basis drin? Welches Kernelmodul nutzt du zum "runtertakten", p4-clockmod? Wenn ja, dann hilft das nicht beim Strom sparen, da weder Kernspannung noch FSB angepasst werden. Soweit ich weis ist das nur der interne Schutzmechanismus vorm Überhitzen, der da ausgenutzt wird. Habe ich hier gelesen: http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/power/good_practices.html (Dank an arlsair für das Raussuchen des Artikels).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## disi

Danke, wieder etwas gelernt, ich habe den hier: click

Also zumindest wird er nicht zu warm  :Smile: 

----------

